# Can't mount disk on IDE card

## gsfgf

I have a HDD on an IDE card (hde) i can't mount it.  "mount /dev/hde1 /data -t vfat"  I get an invalid block device error.  What do i need to do to get the drive recognoized?  I assume i need to load something for the IDE card, it was PnP on FreeBSd if it helps.  

Card is generic CMD 2 chanel IDE (not RAID).  The site is down so i can't find a model num.

----------

## AutoBot

I could ask you alot of questions about your post, but it seems you need to look in /lib/modules/your-kernel/kernel/drivers/* for all the modules you compiled. Then add the proper stuff to /etc/modules.autoload to get them loaded at boot-time, I'm not entirely sure about this but I would guess you could do a modprobe vfat and that would get you started up.

----------

## gsfgf

so you think the problem is in vfat support not the IDE card?

I'll try that.

----------

## Guest

whats on the hard drive...what kind of file system...what i think the error is telling you is that you didnt compile in support for the vfat file system when you compiled the kernel...this would be under msdos in the file system part of the kernel configuration..

cd to /usr/src/linux then run the make menuconfig and go looking to see what you did or didnt do...recompile if you left that out

----------

## AutoBot

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> whats on the hard drive...what kind of file system...what i think the error is telling you is that you didnt compile in support for the vfat file system when you compiled the kernel...this would be under msdos in the file system part of the kernel configuration..
> 
> cd to /usr/src/linux then run the make menuconfig and go looking to see what you did or didnt do...recompile if you left that out

 

Hence:

 *AutoBot wrote:*   

> I could ask you alot of questions about your post

 

Which is why I took the easy way out lol   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Guest

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> whats on the hard drive...what kind of file system...what i think the error is telling you is that you didnt compile in support for the vfat file system when you compiled the kernel...this would be under msdos in the file system part of the kernel configuration..
> 
> cd to /usr/src/linux then run the make menuconfig and go looking to see what you did or didnt do...recompile if you left that out

 

1x VFAT parition.  Yes i do have vfat support.  -t msods didn't work either.

----------

## gsfgf

^^^ that was me.  i forgot to log in ^^^

----------

## Guest

so your saying you have enabled all the msdos crap in the kernel and it still gives you this error messege when you try to mount it?

----------

## gsfgf

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> so your saying you have enabled all the msdos crap in the kernel and it still gives you this error messege when you try to mount it?

 

Yup.

----------

## Guest

is the dev listed in fstab...just out of curiosity if you havent solved this issue what id the line in fstab look like

 what is the mount point you have given to it

----------

